# Aurora pop up annoying me



## Markoid63 (Apr 16, 2005)

At least once when I run Internet Explorer, I get this Aurora pop that starts up with the browser. I've done everything I can to get rid of it but no luck.
I run MicrosoftAntispyware, Adaware and Spybot. The only thing I get (In Adaware) says that my Windows Shell Nail.exe may be corrupted.
I have attatched a Hi-Jack this log file,please help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:00:11 PM, on 16/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
c:\windows\system32\cixmnz.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.ozemail.com.au:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe
O1 - Hosts: 64.91.255.87 www.dcsresearch.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ohb - {999A06FF-10EF-4A29-8640-69E99882C26B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsc8.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ncpjsky] c:\windows\system32\cixmnz.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: shell - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
O23 - Service: System Startup Service (SvcProc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

You will need to disable Spybot's Tea Timer (via msconfig) while fixing this as it may block the fixes.

Click Start > Run > and type in:
*
services.msc*

Click OK.

In the services window find *System Startup Service (SvcProc).*
Right click and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the Services utility.

Rescan with Hijack This, close all browser windows except Hijack This, put a check mark beside these entries and click fix checked.

*F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe*
*O23 - Service: System Startup Service (SvcProc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe*

Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, Go to Start - Search and under "More advanced search options". Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools - Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for known file types". Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

Download the new version of Killbox from here:

http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.exe

Unzip the file to the folder of your choice.

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by *Delete on Reboot*. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste the following line then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle. It will ask for confimation to delete the file on next reboot. Click Yes. It will then ask if you want to reboot now. Click No.

*C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe*

Do the process for this file and then answer yes to reboot.

*C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe*

Post a new Hijack This log please.


----------



## Markoid63 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello...
First off, thanks for the reply, very much appreciated.
I did everything just as you said, re ran Hijack this and
as you can see, c:\windows\Nail.exe still comes up.
What next?

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 4:39:44 PM, on 17/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
c:\windows\system32\efhbxe.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.ozemail.com.au:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe
O1 - Hosts: 64.91.255.87 www.dcsresearch.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ohb - {999A06FF-10EF-4A29-8640-69E99882C26B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsc8.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [fdmvgx] c:\windows\system32\efhbxe.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: shell - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

go to start/run and type cmd press ok

when it opens type cd\ press return and then when you see the C: prompt type cd/windows press return
then type nail.exe /FullRemove press return

make sure that there is a space between nail.exe and the /

then reboot & post a new hjt log & we can see if it's gone


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

and then 
Download FindIt's.zip to your desktop. 
Unzip/extract the files inside open the folder and run the FindIt's.bat and wait for a text to open, it will take awhile be patient, post the results please.

http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=142443


----------



## Markoid63 (Apr 16, 2005)

Hello dvk01....
Looks like I might have finally got rid of it.
I have attached a Hijackthis log,and a Find it log too.
Thanks for the help.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:07:14 PM, on 18/04/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
c:\windows\system32\gataym.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://au10.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.ozemail.com.au:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
O1 - Hosts: 64.91.255.87 www.dcsresearch.com
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: ohb - {999A06FF-10EF-4A29-8640-69E99882C26B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsc8.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP View - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpdtlk02.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmsczlr] c:\windows\system32\gataym.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [STYLEXP] C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXP.exe -Hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~2\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: shell - {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: StyleXPService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe

PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL FILES FOUND BY THIS METHOD ARE NOT BAD FILES, THERE MIGHT BE LEGIT FILES LISTED AND PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHILE FIXING. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE. 
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Todo Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 
Be carefull 
Helpers Only delete file's in this section if both criteria are matched 
Only if file show's in both 1 and 2 (string search's)

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» aurora Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 
Be carefull 
Helpers Only delete file's in this section if both criteria are matched 
Only if file show's in both 1 and 2 (string search's) 
* 1 aurora C:\WINDOWS\KIUZHM.EXE

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Possible SAHAgent Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\System32\A95KFRHE.INI
* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\System32\ABASA5~1.INI
* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\System32\AP9H4QMO.INI
* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\System32\HOCHKA~1.INI
* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q17I9A4J.INI
* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\System32\U6F6UF~1.INI
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Misc checks »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

* _rtneg3 C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSC8.DLL

* buddy C:\WINDOWS\UWKMIJ~1.EXE

Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is F42C-7F92

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\system32

09/04/2005 08:37 PM 3,262 bingo_big2.ico
09/04/2005 08:37 PM 3,262 dice21.ico
10/05/2002 03:39 PM 25,214 Fil.ico
07/04/2005 09:46 PM 4,286 greenmovie2311.ico
09/04/2005 08:37 PM 4,286 greenmovie2313asaadsasfad.ico
07/04/2005 09:46 PM 3,262 hotbod.ico
02/11/2001 12:19 PM 2,238 hpdigitalmusic.ico
07/04/2005 09:46 PM 3,262 ico_bikini49_gif_32x32.ico
09/04/2005 08:37 PM 3,262 kas pink1233aadsfa1.ico
07/04/2005 10:35 PM 4,286 kevid231231aa.ico
07/04/2005 09:46 PM 3,262 kill all spyware4.ico
09/04/2005 08:37 PM 4,286 mp3red51aads1.ico
07/04/2005 09:46 PM 3,262 poker11212.ico
09/04/2005 08:37 PM 3,262 popupkiller2asdf1.ico
09/04/2005 08:37 PM 3,262 vh e2331.ico
07/04/2005 09:46 PM 19,942 virushunter1231.ico
16 File(s) 93,896 bytes
0 Dir(s) 81,578,835,968 bytes free
Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is F42C-7F92

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32

09/04/2005 08:38 PM cache32_rtneg3
0 File(s) 0 bytes
1 Dir(s) 81,578,835,968 bytes free
Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is F42C-7F92

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM

svcproc.exe
Nail.exe


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download AdAware SE from http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download and install it if you haven't already got it. If you have it, then make sure it is updated and configured as described later in this post

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

run killbox and paste The FIRST ONE of these lines into the box, select delete on reboot then press the red X button,say yes to the prompt but no to reboot now

then continue to paste the lines in in turn and follow the above procedure every time, If it says file is missing, or if it says unable to delete then make a note of the file name and let us know when you reply 
c:\windows\system32\gataym.exe
C:\WINDOWS\KIUZHM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\A95KFRHE.INI
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ABASA5~1.INI
C:\WINDOWS\System32\AP9H4QMO.INI
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HOCHKA~1.INI
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Q17I9A4J.INI
C:\WINDOWS\System32\U6F6UF~1.INI
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSC8.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\UWKMIJ~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\bingo_big2.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dice21.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Fil.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\greenmovie2311.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\greenmovie2313asaadsasfad.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotbod.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ico_bikini49_gif_32x32.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\kas pink1233aadsfa1.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\kevid231231aa.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\kill all spyware4.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\mp3red51aads1.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\poker11212.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\popupkiller2asdf1.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vh e2331.ico
C:\WINDOWS\System32\virushunter1231.ico

Then on killbox top bar press tools and then empty temp files and follow those prompts and say yes to everything

Reboot now and when it reboots

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

O2 - BHO: ohb - {999A06FF-10EF-4A29-8640-69E99882C26B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nsc8.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mmsczlr] c:\windows\system32\gataym.exe

now 
then as some of the folders you need to delete may be hidden do this:
Open Windows Explorer & Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and untick "hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

then go to C:\windows\temp and select EVERYTHING and delete it all and then do the same for C:\temp

1) Open Control Panel
2) Click on Internet Options
3) On the General Tab, in the middle of the screen, click on Delete Files
4) You may also want to check the box "Delete all offline content"
5) Click on OK and wait for the hourglass icon to stop after it deletes the temporary internet files
6) You can now click on Delete Cookies and click OK to delete cookies that websites have placed on your hard drive

then

Run ADAWARE

Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".
the current ref file should read at least SE1R39 15.04.2005 or a higher number/later date

Set up the Configurations as follows:

General Button
Safety:
Check (Green) all three.

Click on "Proceed"

Please deselect "Search for negligible risk entries", as negligible risk entries (MRU's) are not considered to be a threat.

Click on "Scan Now"

Run the scanner using the Full Scan (Perform full system scan) mode.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu) then press next and then say yes to the prompt, do you want to remove all these entries.

Reboot &

Download and install the Micro$oft antispyware BETA from http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx and let it fix anything it finds

First press file and check for updates and then run it

Recent tests suggest that a combination of Adaware & M$AS removes approx 80% of spywares/Adwares, much higher than any other combination

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites

http://www.kaspersky.com/beta?product=161744315 ( with this one as it's abeta product, they ask for a name & email, just put any email in and any name and company it isn't checked on and they have just used the standard beta page as a doorway to it ) 
http://security.symantec.com/default.asp?
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/
http://www3.ca.com/virusinfo/
http://www.bitdefender.com/scan/licence.php
http://www.commandondemand.com/eval/index.cfm
http://www.freedom.net/viruscenter/onlineviruscheck.html
http://info.ahnlab.com/english/
http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/AntiVirusCntr.asp

reboot again post ahjt log to see if we got it all


----------



## CalRodeo (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't mean to butt into your problem, but I believe I have a very simple solution for you. I had Aurora for weeks now and have been dealing with another forum to help me and nothing was working. Essentially I'm in the same boat you're in!! Anyway, after almost putting my fist through the monitor at the 200th picture of "who's body is this??" I researched where Aurora comes from. Answer: Direct Revenue LLC. AKA Offeroptimizer, Abetterinternet.com and on and on. Anyway I actually got a response and it reads...

Thank you for contacting Mypctuneup support! We apologize for the delayed response to your email, and thank you for your patience.

Mypctuneup.com performs technical support for a number of companies and we are sorry to hear that advertising software is causing you problems. We will gladly assist you in removing our partners' advertising software from your computer as expeditiously as possible. 
From our website you can scan your PC and determine whether or not the software is installed on your machine, and if so, you can then choose to uninstall. To run the uninstall tool click on the link below: 
http://www.mypctuneup.com/evaluate.php 
Or go to www.mypctuneup.com and click on free uninstall tool and follow the steps.

We hope you find this helpful. Thanks again for your continued patience.

I took a chance and downloaded the uninstaller, rebooted and POOF, no more Aurora!! I ran HJT and everything is gone. The crazy unknown exe that renames itself, nail.exe, SvcProc, all gone!! Let me know if it works for you as well.

Sincerely, Tim


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thank you sooooooooooooo much! I've been fighting with this for 3 days now.

It definitely did the trick


----------



## CalRodeo (Apr 19, 2005)

Not a problem, I hope there's a way to get this out to everyone that has been affected, because Direct Revenue isn't sharing the fix openly, although being sued in several lawsuits in Illinois!!


----------



## chomsy (Apr 29, 2005)

CalRodeo said:


> I don't mean to butt into your problem, but I believe I have a very simple solution for you. I had Aurora for weeks now and have been dealing with another forum to help me and nothing was working. Essentially I'm in the same boat you're in!! Anyway, after almost putting my fist through the monitor at the 200th picture of "who's body is this??" I researched where Aurora comes from. Answer: Direct Revenue LLC. AKA Offeroptimizer, Abetterinternet.com and on and on. Anyway I actually got a response and it reads...
> 
> Thank you for contacting Mypctuneup support! We apologize for the delayed response to your email, and thank you for your patience.
> 
> ...


hi calrodeo,
I read your thread with interest. I too have the aurora malware. I followed your link to download the fix but have been unable to find the image referred to for download. Is it at all possible for you to attach the executable in an email for me? I would really appreciate it.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

the direct link to the uninstaller is

http://www.mypctuneup.com/uninstaller_exe.php

download that file to your computer and run it and follow all instructions then if you still ahve problems post a HJT log IN A NEW THREAD


----------



## redheadtech (Apr 30, 2005)

The link is no longer active. Nail.exe gets my award for the most abnoxious malicious app yet. If you still have the uninstaller can you email it to me? krisaustinse at hotmail. Thanks.


----------



## CalRodeo (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I looked it up myself and yup, you're right. mypctuneup is no longer active. I wish I could say I had the uninstaller still, but in my diligence to clean my system completely, I removed the temp files with cccleaner and it's gone. I'm keeping an eye out and sent a new email to [email protected]. I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

well it's working from my end 
check if something on your computer is blocking access to the site


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

it's working on my end also.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think perhaps last night it may have been overwhelmed. It appears to be working again. I received a PM from someone else last night as well.


----------



## SourImplant (May 7, 2005)

I tried downloading the uninstaller at www.mypctuneup.com/uninstaller_exe.php and it keeps saying my security settings are set too high for me to download this file. I've tried shutting down ZoneAlarm Pro and Microsoft AntiSpyware Beta, turned the dials on all my Internet Explorer security and privacy settings down to the lowest notch, and it still says my security settings are too high to download the file. I'm starting to get the feeling the company behind this whole mypctuneup.com deal is laughing at me.


----------



## gherkin (May 19, 2005)

sounds a little sus to me, but i downloaded and tried it due to frustration, and the files ARE gone...im just wondering what others have taken its place  

also when running the exe, it froze. when i clicked "end program" a window came up saying "uninstall was complete". 

i am a very paranoid person.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Really, gherkin, you should start your own thread, and post a Hijack This log so the gurus can see if anything else is lurking. Most often, there is more crap that needs to be cleaned up.


----------

